# Angeln in Griechenland mit Harpune



## Goldi (11. Juli 2002)

[GLOW=red]Hilfe - ich hab doch keine Ahnung[/GLOW] 
Habe begeisterte Fischer aus Griechenland zu Besuch die versuchen hier die neusten Harpunen Modelle zu kriegen.
Sinnlos natürlich!
Kann mir jemand außerhalb des Forums Telefonnummern /Adressen außerhalb Deutschlands geben, die Harpunen nach Griechenland verkaufen. In Italien soll es erlaubt sein. Wo noch??
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Nichtjägerin Goldi


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2002)

Hallo Goldi,

auch ich als Nichtjäger und Nichttaucher habe keine Ahnung davon, auch nicht, wo das Problem darin liegt, welche zu kaufen (gesetzl. Bestimmungen etc.)

Aber einen Link kann ich Dir anbieten (kommt per PM) - vielleicht helfen die Dir weiter, als wir es hier können.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. Juli 2002)

*na klar*

Hallo Goldi, Willkommen im AB.

Natürlich versuchen wir auch Dir als &quot;nicht Jägerin/Anglerin&quot; bzw. Deinen Freunden zu helfen.

Schau bitte HIER mal rein.

Und natürlich HIER


----------



## fly-martin (12. Juli 2002)

Hi Goldi

Bei unseren Urlauben in Griechenland haben wir in etlichen Tauchshops Harpunen in den verschiedensten Ausführungen gesehen. Dabei waren die verschiedensten Gummizug-Modelle und auch welche mit Druckluft.
Es giebt verschiedene Händler in Athen und auf Euböa ( Evia ), die dieses Teile führen. Ich würde als erstes ind den Athener Fachgeschäften nachfragen.


----------



## Goldi (12. Juli 2002)

Danke für eure Teilnahme
Ja die gesetztlichen Bestimmungen sind hier sehr streng- vielleicht auch nicht ganz schlecht. Es wird tatsächlich eine Druckluftharpune sogar mit Doppellauf&acute;? - zwei Harpunen. Ich Dummerchen fing erst in Shops für Taucherbedarf an und erntete viel Schimpfe....
In Athen gibt es wohl nur Ältere Modelle. Die sie gesehen haben waren aus USA klar. Und da sie gesehen haben das wir sehr schnell technisch auf USA Stand sind, fragten sie hier.


----------

